# Del PC a la televisión



## cauqui (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola, quería pediros vuestra opinión si tenéis un rato.

He conectado mi ordenador a la televisión de la siguiente manera.

Un cable de supervideo de 15 metros sale del ordenador (con el de audio) y acaba en un adaptador de supervideo (mi tele no tiene supervideo) que va a un adaptador de RGA (donde se incorporan los dos jaks de sonido) y supervideo (creo que se escribe así) a Euroconector, que va a su vez a un ladrón de euroconectores que termina en la tele.

El caso es que la imagen pierde bastante calidad del ordenador a la tele y no sé por qué es. Si tocas la clavija del adaptador de supervideo, por ejemplo, la imagen empeora o mejora (en plan antena de televisión).

En fin, que no sé si tanto adaptador es un problema, si lo es la extensión del cable, si la cosa iría mejor con un cable más corto o con una tele que tuviera supervideo...

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tiene varias causas.

1.- La TV tiene un ancho banda de poco mas 5Mhz y un monitor sencillo de unos 150MHz, esto se traduce en una perdida de definicion o emborramiento.

2.- Lo ideal seria trabajar en RGB (colores por separado) de esta forma atacarias directamente a los cañones de la TV, por desgracia todas las tarjetas sacan Svido o el combinado croma/luminancia.
En teoria Croma/luminancia deberia verse ligeramente mejor, pero solo ligeramente.

3.- El cable por donde circula la señal debe ser de buena calidad sobretodo si son 15m, si ya andamos mal de ancho solo falta que perdamos por el camino.
El cable debe ser de 75ohms, no sirve el RG58. Si esta mal adaptado veras doble imagen y cosas raras.

Te recomiendo primero hacer una prueba a corta distancia 1.5m standard y luego compararlo, no sea que es lo maxima calidad que permite la TV.


Las TV solo sirven para ver peliculas y poco mas.


----------



## cauqui (Sep 3, 2007)

Gracias. Mi idea es usar la tele para ver pelis y poco más, no para trastear el ordenador.
Mi tele es una mierda mono, con un euroconector, sin teletexto, etc...
Se ve bien, ni imagen doble ni cosas raras. Si le quitas la clavija de supervideo, se ve en blanco y negro. Digo, se ve bien, pero con mucha nieve, a veces parece que se superponen cosas por debajo (sobre todo en las escenas oscuras o los fundidos en negro), o sea que se ve bien pero con mucha pérdida de calidad.
¿Con una tele moderna cambiaría la cosa?
¿Con qué tipo de tele?
Gracias


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 3, 2007)

*mmm...*yo igual hice eso de conectar la tv como monitor de pc, pero era un solo cable RCA de video, el de audio lo conecte a un equipo...y se veia bien.......bien mal...imagina que a las carpetas no se les entendia el nombre, la flecha casi no se apreciaba...pincho el boton derecho y no se entendia nada de esa ventanita que aparece, y no es que estuviera en otro idioma, sino que la definicion era pesima...incluso ajustando el pc para dejarlo en la opcion de tv...  
Al final pense que era la calidad de imagen que entrega un tv en comparacion con la que entrega un monitor de Pc...por que viendo de serca  la pantalla de un monitor no es lo mismo que la de un tv normal...
 Aunque no descarto algun error cometido de mi parte, pero lo dudo... 

*Saludosss..¡¡*


----------



## cauqui (Sep 5, 2007)

Bueno, en realidad ya sé lo que pasa. No es que pierda mucha calidad (que algo pierde, pero tampoco es para tanto), lo que pasa es que se superpone la imagen de los canales de la tele (según el que pongas), aunque estés en el AV. Supongo que eso es porque la señal que viene del ordenador es débil.

¿Existe algún amplificador de señal que acabe definitivamente con todo lo que está por debajo y deje limpia la señal del ordenador?

Gracias, chicos.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2007)

hay un equipo llamado "tv coder" es muy barato y sirve eficientemente para lo que deceas, saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 9, 2007)

Lo que no entienden, es la resolucion del monitor y la de la TV, son diferentes.
Mientras en el monitor tu resolución lo colocas a unos 1024x768  (786K pixel) a una frecuencia mayor de 60 cuadros por segundo , en la TV solo podras obtener dependiendo si es PAL  (NTSC)  352x576  (336x480) lineas a 24  (30)cuadros por segundo, la diferencia es casi poca si la comparas con una HDTV. Es por eso la degradación de la imagen.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 9, 2007)

Las TV estan especializadas para ver TV, tienen montones de trucos para que la imagen se vea "correctamente" a pesar que llegue mal, interferida, desadaptada...

En principio la señal del Euro no debe competir con la señal de la antena, lleba un interruptor electronico que permite elegir una o otra ya dea de forma automatica o manual (hay un pin que se le aplica unos 12V y fuerzas la conexion  al euro).



¿Nieve?, imposible no lo estas conectando por el euro si no por la antena y por esto no funciona correctamente, estas sintonizando armonicos que transporta señal.

En cuanto a la calidad de imagen no hay nada que hacer en las TV de tubo, una que tenia un poco especial se leian con dificultat las letras de la carpeta, simplemente la TV no puede con texto no tiene suficientes Mhz, lo unico que se me ocurre es endiyarle un un filtro que en altas frecuencias a partir de 1MHZ las amplifique de forma exagerada para compensar las atenuaciones que se producen en las letras.
Este filtro se deveria hacer con componentes discretos o operacionales de video de gran ancho banda.

Pensas que hay modelos antiguos que la conmutacion lo hacian con un 4066 normalillo y eso aunque funciona produce una gran degradacion , comprobado personalmente en experimentos de superposicion de video.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 4, 2007)

hola : fijate uno de estos dos si te sirve esto.http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/svhs-saida/52042/

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema1.html

salu2


----------



## gasfer62 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hola, yo me hice un cable de unos 20m, por un lado S-Video y por el otro RCA, el cable por su puesto bueno y apantallado, y claro a la clavija de S-Video le hice la adaptacion para que se viera en color. Pues a una distancia de 20m veo el ordenador un televisor de 28" perfectamente, eso si, como bien decis es imposible poder leer los fichero de texto por el motivo de la frecuencia y la resolucion, pero las peliculas se ven mejor que el DVD. 
Un saludo.


----------



## anderson torres (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola amigos.
Yo tengo una tarjeta geforce 7200. Y hace compre el cable  mini din  a rca para esa tarjeta. Yo lo conecto al tv pero sin conectar el monitor y el tv da imagen pero pareceque fuera incompatibilidad de sistema pal a ntsc. Entonces yo decidi conectar para cambiar el sistema de  TV pero no permite la opcion de clon y no detecta absolutamente nada.
Sera que es incompatibilidad de la tarjeta con el tv?
O que puede estar pasando?

Muchas gracias por su atensión


----------

